# Rachel's New Talk Show



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Has anybody seen this yet? I watched a bit on CBS this morning. Somebody needs to remind her that she has a microphone and doesn't need to yell everything at the top of her voice. It was exhausting just watching it. And as to content, she was interviewed on a local TV show last night and freely admitted that the content was shallow in the extreem. So what's the point of the show?

Jock


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The point being, is that it was given the almighty graces of Oprah what's her name? I called this shot a long time ago when that woman took over FN. This is the things to come. The directors daughter will have a talk show soon 
All these nobodies using our profession to board them up. I know, I'm jealous
I don't know why we can't stick to our local stars, like CC and Momo. Saw CC yesterday.:bounce: 
Time Warner just took over our tube. I can't find anything anymore. I did catch something called Embassey Chef. Wasn't to bad


----------



## scurvydog (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey! I rhymed! Are you kidding me? I would like to square off with her in a kitchen...just like like that Iron Chef bullsh*t, and show her hoe much of a chef she is NOT! She's not a bloody chef! She's a TV face and she opens cans on TV...Oh MY Ever Loving God!!! Why not show us all how to heat up left overs in the microwave??? I'd love to have her money, but kill myself if I had such a limited knowledge of food. Or, perhaps, once she was legitimate and sold out to Food TV. Where's my d*mnned show??? I'll show how to cook for real! And yes...I'll gladly take Food TV's money too...but I promise fireworks and truth!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Did you see the ad about the chick that lost a ton of weight because of RR's 30 minute meals?

Athena said: "Yeah, it's cause her food is inedible! It's the bulimia channel."

I personally think that nobody mentions that Rach has a zillion prep cooks behind the screen to do all of the real work.

Then again, there's always the possibility that the viewer didn't realize you don't just pop a chicken into an oven and produce a fully cooked chook in about ... oh... 15 seconds?

A serious case of salmonella will make anyone lose that much weight...:lol:

I'd like to see a show that teaches people to cook and appreciate food. Not just the FTV "add your <undisclosed amount> of garlic, salt, pepper, vegetables, flour, this, that...you know what they typically do and even Emeril is guilty of this kind of nondisclosure.

It's like making completely wierd a**d dishes just for the sake of their complexity and strangeness, not to appreciate the culinary aspect of it.

Hey, and you know that "Next Food TV Star, Guy?" <think it was Guy...the spikey white haired dude> His first recipe on his first show was taken off of a Wal Mart recipe card...NO LIE cause I've got it!

April


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I used to watch Rachel on Food Network back when I had satellite. Her show was ok and if nothing else, I got a few ideas for making some quick meals after work. I was a bit excited to hear she had a show on network television. The first day, I tuned in to about the first half and then I just couldn't take it anymore! Yes it is shallow! Why on earth would a cook be giving advice on buying shoes? It was nuts! Then there was the part with the girl who used her "Rachel Ray knife" to scare off an intruder in her home. How lame! I think I'll just stick with reading cookbooks, searching the internet and word of mouth ideas for recipes.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I suggest re-running the whole Julia Child library of work, replacing the FN.

Rachel is a talented person, she created her persona by working hard. (Great Chef? no. Good Communicator? maybe. Too Darn Perky? yes!) 
But once a week is enough exposure for anyone. 
I fear she will burn out because people will grow tired of seeing her EVERYWHERE. 

But then, Wal Mart, Nail Salons and Applebee's are taking over the world and I am not fond of seeing them ...... 

Now I need a cup of coffee and a nap.:roll:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

You all might be interested in Bill Buford's article on the rise of Food TV in the latest _New Yorker_ (October 2, 2006). He looks at the move away from PBS, Julia-inspired, instructional shows to, well, whatever it is they're doing on Food TV now.

Here's a link to the article: http://www.newyorker.com/fact/conten.../061002fa_fact


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: and    

Love you comments!... 40 years... 40 years of sweat... burns... and now... We are we going folks???... what went wrong with this Universe???
I will leave it at that... you said it all...
Be well... at least will try...
Ara


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We went to Washington DC this summer. I especially like the Julia Childs section in the American Museum of history. What a big part of my life. Gots lots of picture. Sat on the floor and watched the video loop 3 or 4 times. I expressed to the lady sitting next to me, "what an Icon" She told me she was brought to tears the day before and that she owned a very high end rest. in southern Calif. didn't ask her the name.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I ask myself what went wrong every day! I cannot believe that people (esp. USA) don't want real food anymore. Took a friend of mine to a really good restaurant last night and he had linguini with clam sauce. He didn't like it because the taste was "too strong" and "it had real clams". He was expecting something akin to a can of clam soup over spaghetti. I just shake my head in wonder.

As for cooking shows... I think that people aren't interested in cooking. They're interested in how to doctor a cake mix or what to do with a can of Campbell's Soup. Microwaves only.


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

How true... this might get into another thread... but it is the sad reality...
I am not old fashioned... I have gone with the times... re-inventing myself... odd combinations of tastes resulting in rolling eyes... you name it... but... is it Media?... Is it Chick Filet?... who knows... most of it is "greed"... or are they implanting a chip in newborns to halt the development of their taste buds any further than the smell and taste of cans?
I am embarking myself and my dog Spirit on a venture... 5 or more years on the road... truck.camper.trailer.motorcycle.sidecar... and lots of cooking gear... and a generator... I am going to criss cross the country cooking mostly outdoor with LOCAL fares that I will find... in different seasons... and write about it in a BLOG called "The Oasis of my Soul"... in thirty days it will begin... maybe some will realize what one can do with real ingredients... churned... milled... made... by our own hands!!!
By the way... "Julia Child" has always been my hero and will always remain my hero... she has been so understated... one of the few that has never sold "themselves" to the mostly horrible commercialism that is going on nowadays...
Be well... Ara


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I really think a lot of the Rachel Ray success is due to working parents and young single women (maybe some men, too) who either don't have the time or don't want to spend the extra time in the kitchen cooking from scratch. I know when I was working outside the home, it was rough after being on my feet all day to have the energy and drive to come home and cook anything labor intensive. Now that I am home all day, I find myself cooking a lot differently and experimenting with new flavors and combinations. Since I do stay home, I don't always have a lot of money to spend on groceries and am always looking for new ideas to cook well on a budget. While I love seafood and the more expensive cuts of meat, I have to work with what I can afford on a daily basis to feed my family in the best way that I can. I love watching Julia Child, Jacque (sp?) Pepin, and others but don't usually have the ingredients they call for in recipes. When you're showing people at home how to cook, you have to take into consideration budgeting, experience or lack thereof, as well as availability of ingredients in all viewing areas. Too many times I see something I'd like to try and go looking for it but can't find it. This is why I understand why Food Network is on an upward swing. They're catering to the normal folks, not the experienced cooks or chefs.


----------

